# What is this?! [picture]



## gsdlover91

WHAT is this??????

I just noticed it now, when I washed him after our hike. 

Its in his groin area, kinda on his inner thigh/by his man junk.

It seems to be bothering him, he doesnt like me touching it, and nibbles at it.

I have some panalog ointment, should I put that on there? (nystatin, thiostrepton, neomycin, triamcinolone acetonide)

Any ideas?


----------



## Galathiel

Could it be a hot spot?


----------



## mego

Looks like a rash or something from some plants that irritated skin? Lara peed in a pile of weird plants that she hadn't played in before and got a bunch of red skin like that near her lower belly and it went away the next day, but not sure what yours is D:


----------



## MichaelE

Katie it looks to me like he's just been scratching. Men like to scratch there ya know...


----------



## Sunflowers

Puppy pyoderma. We are constantly getting this, off and on.
Today I think I discovered the reason we get it. There are stinging nettles in the lawn. 

Puppy Impetigo (Puppy Pyoderma, Juvenile Pustular Dermatitis)


----------



## GSD2

I'm having trouble really seeing what it is in the picture well enough, can you describe it some? Is there a lump or just a red area? If there is a lump is it hard? Is the area hot to the touch?


----------



## gsdlover91

I thought maybe hot spots but I have no idea what they look like. And as for the puppy pyoderma, he's been having bad pyoderma since I had him, but it has never looked like that. Never been that big! But, maybe? I use the panalog for that, so Ill see if it clears it up. If not, I think I'll take him in just in case. He was in the brush today while hiking, so just want to be safe. 

And it isnt really lumpy, or hot, but he hardly let me touch it, and it was right after his bath. Meh boys.......Michael, he is always 'scratching' there LOL.


----------



## gsdlover91

I'll try and get a better picture, he's about to pass out.


----------



## gsdlover91

Took him to the vet today since it wasn't getting better with the panalog. It's a staph pyoderma. Got diff ointment, hope it goes away and he leaves it alone so he doesn't get the cone of shame put on. 

He's a ham and was working his charm with everyone. He gets such special treatment there LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Could be a staph infection too. Staph in dogs is not as bad as in people and some antibiotics will knock it out if that is what it is.


----------



## gsdlover91

That's what it is selzer  staph infected pyoderma. He got some antibiotics and it should clear up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE

I hope he kicks his staph infection soon Katie.

I'd say if the second ointment doesn't work it may be time for something oral. You don't want this to spead past his skin.


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks Michael! Yeah I know, he's has such bad puppy pyoderma too, on and off. And well now it's this, and it's obviously bothering him because he won't leave it alone. I hope it goes away, I'm gonna keep him out of the mud, brush, water etc for the week.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

It is the same thing. Pyoderma is caused by staph.
When Hans was little, the spots were small, and now that he's older they get larger.


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> It is the same thing. Pyoderma is caused by staph.
> When Hans was little, the spots were small, and now that he's older they get larger.


hm. Well they gave me different medicine, I guess. The one I normally use for his little outbreaks wasnt doing anything. How old is Hans? The vet said it was cause his immune system is not strong enough yet......wondering if the pyoderma will ever go away. 

Well thanks, I didnt know it was caused by staph. Ugh coulda got this medicine way cheaper at my work and avoided a vet visit but rather err on the safe side.


----------



## selzer

What did they give you? Cephalexin?


----------



## gsdlover91

selzer said:


> What did they give you? Cephalexin?


Mupirocin ointment. They had previously (months ago) given me Panalog for the pyoderma.


----------



## selzer

Ok, haven't heard of that. 

Let's hope this clears him up.


----------



## Sunflowers

selzer said:


> Ok, haven't heard of that.
> 
> Let's hope this clears him up.


It's Bactroban.
I hope it clears it up.
I just looked at Hans and he will probably need to go to the vet. It's red and he's licking at it. I think he aggravated the rash by doing this.
He seems to be very sensitive to grass, especially weeds. 
Ugh, I hate this skin stuff!

His age is in the link at the bottom of my signature.


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks Selzer, hope it clears him up too. Poor boy is obviously bothered by this rash. 



Sunflowers said:


> It's Bactroban.
> I hope it clears it up.
> I just looked at Hans and he will probably need to go to the vet. It's red and he's licking at it. I think he aggravated the rash by doing this.
> He seems to be very sensitive to grass, especially weeds.
> Ugh, I hate this skin stuff!
> 
> His age is in the link at the bottom of my signature.


Oh, so he's a few months older than Berlin. Well more like half a year. UGH thats how Berlins is, very red, hes been licking/nibbling it, which is aggravating it more. He had the one huge rash yesterday, then today had another one. I hope this stuff clears it up as well......I have a feeling the brush and mud and rainy weather might have made it worse, his underside gets so muddy. 

I am so sick of this skin stuff.... I wish the pyoderma would be gone for good! Every time I think it is, another flare up happens. The medicine will get rid of the one rash, and then another one will pop up a few days later.

Do you do anything for his pyoderma?


----------



## Sunflowers

The last time we had it, I cleared up very nicely with a benzoyl peroxide shampoo twice a week, Vetericyn, and a chlorhexidine solution.

I have been using the last two for a few days. It doesn't seem to have gotten better, but it is also really hot and humid all of a sudden.
I am going to try the shampoo tomorrow, and if that doesn't help, I guess I'll have to go in to the vet. I don't want to give him oral antibiotics, because his stomach is so sensitive and it would be a diarrhea disaster.


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> The last time we had it, I cleared up very nicely with a benzoyl peroxide shampoo twice a week, Vetericyn, and a chlorhexidine solution.
> 
> I have been using the last two for a few days. It doesn't seem to have gotten better, but it is also really hot and humid all of a sudden.
> I am going to try the shampoo tomorrow, and if that doesn't help, I guess I'll have to go in to the vet. I don't want to give him oral antibiotics, because his stomach is so sensitive and it would be a diarrhea disaster.


Maybe they can give you some topical ointment. The panalog did the trick for smaller flare ups, but i'll keep you posted with how the mupirocin does.  Ill have to look into that stuff that you have used.


----------



## Sunflowers

What I'm worried about is that at this stage, it looks so red that the ointment will probably burn and he will lick it off! 
Hmmmm... Maybe I should try Penaten. Maybe that will stick.

Here's one of the shampoos I used.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RI4LLY/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]

Here is the other

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F3VDQM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1[/ame]


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> What I'm worried about is that at this stage, it looks so red that the ointment will probably burn and he will lick it off!
> Hmmmm... Maybe I should try Penaten. Maybe that will stick.
> 
> Here's one of the shampoos I used.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000RI4LLY/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Here is the other
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F3VDQM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Omg, are they that bad?! I know the pictures I posted sucked and did no justice in showing how alarming they looked, but are they much worse? It didn't seem to burn him, quite opposite actually, it seemed to soothe him, and he didn't lick this one off! (He has licked the panalog off before).

And thanks for posting the shampoos you got! I'm gonna order one for him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Was a scrape done and viewed under a microscope?

Could be yeast or yeast/bacteria combo...usually groin area as gets moist. Can flare up too when immune system is weak and not keeping things in check...

50/50 raw organic ACV/water spritz (antibacterial/kills yeast)...smear of coconut oil...goldenseal tea (antibacterial, anti-itch and bitter) and/or calendula (soothing rapid healing of skin)...do a bag of each to 1 cup boiling water each, bring to room temp and make a spritz or compress - 

do acv first - may sting a bit, follow up w/gst calendula combo - let dry, coconut oil & boxer shorts


----------



## Sunflowers

Okay, today he got the shampoo treatment. It was actually very willing to let me do it. Maybe it helped with the itching. 
I forgot to tell you that you need to leave it on for 10 minutes. Then you can rinse it off.
I got a better look at what is there. It looks to me exactly like insect bites. Poor guy probably got mailed by Noseeums  They got me, too.

Gatorbytes, Thank you, I will go to Whole Foods and get those things. It is good to have them in the house, and I want o try using the tea.

Tough to get a pic of it.







.


----------



## Ares God Of War

Yea looks like a hot spot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares God Of War

gsdlover91 said:


> That's what it is selzer  staph infected pyoderma. He got some antibiotics and it should clear up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just saw this.. Poor guy hope he gets better!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog

Looked something WD had. It cleared up after I bought a doggy blow dryer and dried off that area after swimming or a walk in the rain. That area doesn't dry easily and all kinds of stuff can take over there.
If you blow dry his groin area make sure you don't hit the testicles with the air stream. It made him jump the first time so you have to cup your hands around them. Needless to say that was a steep learning curve for me.


----------



## curedba

It looks o be a start of a hematoma my dog had one after having a bath it was horrible but went away we took him to the bet and they just gave him some pain meds


----------



## GatorBytes

This was two summers ago, result of being in a brace (walks only) for knee, neoprene wrapped around leg and groin area (both sides)...heat wave to boot (+40c w/humidity)...it was angry (my poor baby)


Treated w/avc and calendula...didn't have goldenseal at time...but goldenseal worked amazing for brown recluse bit I got last summer - no necrotizing/infection, abx. or scare 


G's rash - I also did a bread and milk poultice for added relief and to draw infection - he could barely move however, so I stuck it in his "area" and placed his leg over - held in place for a bit


----------



## Sunflowers

GatorBytes said:


> This was two summers ago, result of being in a brace (walks only) for knee, neoprene wrapped around leg and groin area (both sides)...heat wave to boot (+40c w/humidity)...it was angry (my poor baby)
> 
> View attachment 59106
> 
> 
> View attachment 59114


Yikes! 
I am sure all the hair down there doesn't help any. 
Keeps the area moist, a breeding ground for bacteria and fungi.


----------



## selzer

Glad the dog was protective of his nads. I went to a seminar once with Dr. Huthison, and he told of a show dog with infertility problems and they finally narrowed it down to excessive blow-drying murdering off the little swimmers.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Storm had that back in October. I thought she got bit by something at training, so we rushed her in. The vet gave us antibiotics, a cream for the infection site, and she was fine within a week or so. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## gsdlover91

wolfy dog said:


> Looked something WD had. It cleared up after I bought a doggy blow dryer and dried off that area after swimming or a walk in the rain. That area doesn't dry easily and all kinds of stuff can take over there.
> If you blow dry his groin area make sure you don't hit the testicles with the air stream. It made him jump the first time so you have to cup your hands around them. Needless to say that was a steep learning curve for me.


LOL, I blow dry his hair a bit after he is bathed, (on the cool setting and I stay away from his twig and berries). Your right, it doesnt dry easily, and I dont think I was getting his inner thighs dry enough. 



Sunflowers said:


> Okay, today he got the shampoo treatment. It was actually very willing to let me do it. Maybe it helped with the itching.
> I forgot to tell you that you need to leave it on for 10 minutes. Then you can rinse it off.
> I got a better look at what is there. It looks to me exactly like insect bites. Poor guy probably got mailed by Noseeums  They got me, too.
> 
> Tough to get a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aw, that looks like what berlin has!  Poor guy, hope Hans is feeling better! And yeah, getting a picture was SO hard, its hard to hold the camera, hold his leg up, move the hair,....LOL.



GatorBytes said:


> Was a scrape done and viewed under a microscope?
> 
> Could be yeast or yeast/bacteria combo...usually groin area as gets moist. Can flare up too when immune system is weak and not keeping things in check...
> 
> 50/50 raw organic ACV/water spritz (antibacterial/kills yeast)...smear of coconut oil...goldenseal tea (antibacterial, anti-itch and bitter) and/or calendula (soothing rapid healing of skin)...do a bag of each to 1 cup boiling water each, bring to room temp and make a spritz or compress -
> 
> do acv first - may sting a bit, follow up w/gst calendula combo - let dry, coconut oil & boxer shorts


No scrape done..the mupirocin is clearing it up nicely though. Looks 10X better today! Thanks for the advice, I will spray some ACV/water on there and see if it helps! I have coconut oil too, so I will rub that on there. Ill have to stop at the store to check for those teas. I always appreciate your herbal/organic remedies! 

And yeah, LOL I'll tell Berlin no jeans for a few days...


----------



## GatorBytes

gsdlover91 said:


> And yeah, LOL I'll tell Berlin no jeans for a few days...


 
Ah, ha!!!...boxers are so he doesn't lick off the coconut oil, perhaps some calvin klein whities


----------



## Sunflowers

gsdlover91 said:


> Aw, that looks like what berlin has!  Poor guy, hope Hans is feeling better!


Glad to hear the ointment is working for Berlin.

Hans is better, too. That shampoo works very well for him. This evening I looked and it is no longer so angrily red. I also sprayed Vetericyn a few times today. 
Teas are on their way from Amazon. 
I did not use Penaten or anything else, because I didn't want him licking and ingesting it. 
I hope I never have to resort to oral antibiotics. With his sensitive digestive system, they would mess him up badly.


----------



## Sunflowers

How is Berlin's rash?
Hans is a lot better. I need to take a good look, but from sneaking a peek, I see a big improvement. I used the shampoo again yesterday (you're supposed to use it every other day). He acted really strange after I put it on, slinking around and looking at that area, because I guess it stung a little, poor guy.

Today I received both teas, made 6 ounces, and applied to the rash using cotton balls. 
He allowed me to do it with no problems, and didn't freak out afterwards, so I guess it was soothing.


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> How is Berlin's rash?
> Hans is a lot better. I need to take a good look, but from sneaking a peek, I see a big improvement. I used the shampoo again yesterday (you're supposed to use it every other day). He acted really strange after I put it on, slinking around and looking at that area, because I guess it stung a little, poor guy.
> 
> Today I received both teas, made 6 ounces, and applied to the rash using cotton balls.
> He allowed me to do it with no problems, and didn't freak out afterwards, so I guess it was soothing.


Its cleared up! He's got some little scabbys left, but it looks soooo much better. I am gonna keep applying the ointment until monday, and make sure no new spots pop up. 

Aw poor Hans  Glad to hear the tea worked well! Thats on my list of things to get for next time this happens!


----------



## Sunflowers

Good to hear. Keep an eye on that area. 
We were at the vet today, and he said that is also because of testosterone rush in young dogs. Makes sense, kind of like teenagers getting pimples.
Hans's rash is gone. I'm going to continue with the tea. It's going to keep that area clean, I think, and I don't think it can hurt anything.


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> Good to hear. Keep an eye on that area.
> We were at the vet today, and he said that is also because of testosterone rush in young dogs. Makes sense, kind of like teenagers getting pimples.
> Hans's rash is gone. I'm going to continue with the tea. It's going to keep that area clean, I think, and I don't think it can hurt anything.


Was the tea expensive? I may order some just to use to keep it clean, and soothe it. 

And yeah I guess that does make sense. Is Hans intact?


----------



## Sunflowers

gsdlover91 said:


> Was the tea expensive? I may order some just to use to keep it clean, and soothe it.
> 
> And yeah I guess that does make sense. Is Hans intact?


Yes, he still has his man junk, as you call it. 
We are waiting until he turns two.
The tea was only a few dollars. I got the little box of tea bags. 
They even sell it in bulk at Amazon. 

Amazon.com: Nettle (Stinging Nettle) Herbal Tea - 1 Pound - Loose Bulk: Everything Else
I got a bunch of calendula flowers for not that much money. As a matter of fact, I could probably send you some flowers to make calendula tea with, since I got way more than I need.

I mix the two teas together, let it cool, and use the solution.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am keeping the area clear by wiping it down every other day with a lukewarm solution of 1/4 teaspoon apple cider vinegar to 1/2 cup of water.


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> I am keeping the area clear by wiping it down every other day with a lukewarm solution of 1/4 teaspoon apple cider vinegar to 1/2 cup of water.


Good idea, I was just wiping it with a wash cloth with water... I'll add some apple cider vinegar. So far so good, his belly actually looks the best it has since I've had him! No pyoderma anywhere. How is Hans doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Great on one side, still some pink skin on the other, so I put some antibiotic plus fungal cream on it tonight.
He is so darned smart that when I give the "Leg" command, he either moves his leg a bit so I can treat the area, or flips over, LOL.


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> Great on one side, still some pink skin on the other, so I put some antibiotic plus fungal cream on it tonight.
> He is so darned smart that when I give the "Leg" command, he either moves his leg a bit so I can treat the area, or flips over, LOL.


Haha! Lucky you  I have to wrestle Berlin to even see that area. Plus, hes so furry.......The most I can do is get him to lay on his side for a very short time.  Glad Hans is getting better too!


----------

